# Western Digital WD TV HD Media Player



## digz (Apr 23, 2010)

Hello i was wondering if the western digital media player is worth buying because i would like to start ripping my dvds this way i dont have to go threw all of them i can have them all in one place i can take with me where ever i go and i was also wondering what the best program to rip dvds is


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Digz,

Per the rules: Please use proper grammar and spelling to the best of your ability. We do not mind slang to an extent. IE (Internet Explorer) offers ieSpell which highlights words in any message box as you type... a right click will give you suggestions for misspelled words. Firefox comes standard with spell check. It works basically the same way... both are fabulous! So please check your spelling before submitting a post. As much as possible, use correct grammar when posting. For example, use you instead of u. We do have acceptable acronyms you may use... see the Glossary. Please do not use ALL CAPS or all lower case in thread titles and posts... use capital letters when appropriate. The main thing we are looking to prevent is sloppiness.

Read more: Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com - Forum Rules


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

To answer your question: I think the WD Live Plus is one of the best media players out there, but I do not own one. It comes with Netflix support, and is also supposed to support DVD menu structure, but I have not heard first hand if this is working yet.

I own the popcorn hour, and that does handle ripped DVDs perfectly with menu structure. You can also install a hard drive locally so you do not have to have a networked computer on if you wish.

As for DVD ripping software, there are a lot of sources out there for this information, and we typically don't talk about it much here due to the legal issues surrounding ripping DVDs. I'd suggest some googling.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The WD box may do the job but I would also consider something like the PCH A110 or one of there new units, I have a A110 and fitted a 1TB HD and it plays all my DVD rips HD also and nearly all music codecs, I feel the PCH are the better solutions over Western Digital..

http://www.popcornhour.com/onlinestore/


----------



## digz (Apr 23, 2010)

I never heard of pch before i will look in to them. thanks for your help


----------



## digz (Apr 23, 2010)

I Have one more question what would be better to use a media player or just setting up a media server?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Two different beasts: a media server sends files out, a media player receives them and displays them on your TV. Now if your talking about a HTPC, basically a computer using your TV as the monitor, then the advantages are that it will play back everything you through at it, HULU, games, and other non-video content. The disadvantages to a HTPC are that is is bigger, louder, costs more, and uses more electricity.


----------



## digz (Apr 23, 2010)

o ok so if i get a media sever i will also need to buy a media player? Or can I just buy the pch or the western digital media player and just hook up a hard drive? IM sorry for all the questions lol


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Yes more or less you are correct, the PCH you have got 2 USB connections which will accept 2 external hard drives or it can connect to a PC over a network or it will allow an internal HD to be installed, I have a 1tb HD in mine, I actually prefer using it over my HTPC as it is dead quiet.


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

There are many media 'extenders' out there. What's the difference you may ask? And that is a good questuion... A media server is a device that contains the content, an extenter is a device that allows that content to be displayed on a remote device such as an HDTV.


----------

